# John Piper-Q&A-Doctrines of Grace



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 25, 2009)

I added this from a Worship service here in Boston at Park Street Church last Lord's Day 4/19/09 after the service we had a brief Q&A and My friend Nick and I had got to ask Dr.Piper about how God changed his life through these Biblical teachings,You can hear a detailed treatment of this issue in a message call "The Absolute Sovereignty of God.." from Romans 9 through Desiring God ministries,it was a dream come true to have John come out to Boston to hear him preach and to hear him answer this question

[video=youtube;JiJn7wsxonQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiJn7wsxonQ&feature=channel_page[/video]

-----Added 4/25/2009 at 12:18:38 EST-----

The Absolute Sovereignty of God: What Is Romans Nine About? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## forgivenmuch (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 25, 2009)

Remarkable. "I learned it from Paul! I didn't learn it from John Calvin, I didn't learn it from Jonathan Edwards, I learned it from Paul. Paul was one of the writers of the Bible."


----------



## ExGentibus (Apr 25, 2009)

"...one of the writers of the Bible" 

I would say the same, except for me it was Moses describing God dealing with Pharaoh.

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 25, 2009)

ExGentibus said:


> "...one of the writers of the Bible"
> 
> I would say the same, except for me it was Moses describing God dealing with Pharaoh.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video!



For me also,The Genesis stories with Moses and Joseph too,as far as sermons go,God used Alistair Begg teaching on God's Providence and Sovereignty from Genesis it was wonderful,Good Times!

And it was such a pleasure being there and Posting the video,Your welcome!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 25, 2009)

It was Romans 9 that sealed the deal for me too. The more I understood that, the more I realized that God is sovereign over salvation. It's right there, black and white.


----------



## Berean (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CmRoddy (May 24, 2009)

Great video. John Piper's "TULIP Seminar" on his website did wonders to help me _understand_ the Doctrines of Grace, but I came to be a Calvinist by many means.

I started listening to Reformed apologists like James White and Matt Slick, I started debating atheists and realized, "Gee... my epistemology and soteriology is _really_ inconsistent...", and the biggest one of all is the fact that I started reading the Bible for myself and not just having it spoon fed.

Reading through the book of John (especially chapters 6, 8, 10, 17), the book of Romans (uh... the whole thing really, especially chapters 6, 7, 8, and 9) and the book of Ephesians pretty much sealed the deal for me. Romans 9 was probably the biggest one. I remember spending _weeks_ meditating and pondering Romans 9 in order to gain a deeper understanding of what it said.


----------



## Skyler (May 24, 2009)

I think John 6 was probably _the_ killer passage for me, though of course I was also heavily influenced by Genesis, Isaiah, Romans, Ephesians... whatever, the whole thing was laced with it. I keep finding it in every book of the Bible I read.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (May 24, 2009)

I grew up hearing about how Calvinism was a heresy and how people like John Piper were maniacs. Well, I came across some of his sermon jams on Youtube and now I like him a lot. Amen to the statement that Calvin didn't invent Calvinism, God did! The thing that really got me was the book of John with all the parables about the Shepherd and His sheep.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 30, 2009)

This is another version of the same question presented to John at the "Suffering and the Sovereignty of God" conference it's very similar to the first video I posted,enjoy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BByHE5o7qMs&feature=PlayList&p=F93CFDD42544644A&index=47]YouTube - John Piper - Early Days: Learning to Love God's Sovereignty[/ame]


----------

